# Do you remember us?



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Haven't been able to post much lately but I have been trying to keep up with everyone. I also haven't posted any pictures of Paris in a while...here are a couple I took yesterday. I love this little girl soooooooooo much! :wub: 




















Don't know why they are two different sizes...sorry! :brownbag:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

of course i remember you! :biggrin: it's nice to see you posting, especially pictures!! :aktion033:

we all can see why you love her so....she's beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi and good to see you and Paris again!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Who in the world could forget you two?? :wub: :wub: 

I LOVE the pics!!! Now send more :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So glad to see new pics of Paris! She's just precious! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Who could forget that pretty Paris!

Glad to see you back posting!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay! Glad to see new pics of Paris, and glad to see you back!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice to see you here! Not sure if I've ever met you, but your doggie is adorable :wub: 
Andrea


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

What a Cutie Pie!! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oooh-those pictures are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh!! we remember cutie Paris...we missed her 

those are the cuttest pictures of her. I especially loved the second one

kat


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Paris is one beautiful girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a beauty :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Gorgeous Paris!!! I do need to post some pics of my dog too! :biggrin:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Of course we remember you and Paris. She is a very pretty girl. Glad to see you around here.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Paris! You're looking beautiful!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She's adorable!! :wub: Glad to see you're back! 

[attachment=25829lane_banner.jpg]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#0000ff">Welcome back to the land of the "posters" hehehee Paris looks beautiful! Thank you for sharing her with us again.

Forget you? NO WAY, after all the hard work you did with the Secret SANTA, last year.
enJOY!
Melanie</span>


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Not sure if Chloe and I have meet you, your cute little Paris is a 
beautifull little girl. :wub: I love her name!

Chloe & Debra


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

what a beautiful girl


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome back! :biggrin: Paris is just as beautiful as ever! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Welcome back!!! Paris looks sooo beautiful in the pictures that you posted!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Welcome back!!! Paris looks sooo beautiful in the pictures that you posted!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How could we forget Paris :biggrin: I am sooooo glad your back.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Glad to see you back posting. I've been away too. Paris looks fabulous.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Betty! It's about time.... 


Paris looks beautiful!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Good to see you back Betty! Paris looks great!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Welcome back, it's great to see you posting again and just look at beautiful Paris :wub: I can see why you love her so


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome Back, Paris is Pretty in Pink. She looks darling.
Aimee


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I was wondering where you were. Welcome back! Paris is stunning as ever!</span>


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks everybody! I will try to post more often...work is really crazy right now and that is about the only time I have to get on here (don't tell). When I am home Paris will only give me a few minutes on the computer before she starts demanding I pay attention to her. She definitely has me trained!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Welcome back and of course we remember the two of you. Paris is as pretty as ever!! Thanks for the update pics!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Paris is super cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes we remember you and your darling little Paris. Welcome back!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, Paris looks as cute as ever :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad ur posting again! we missed u :grouphug: we need to get together soon!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: How can you forget that little princess Paris :wub: 
Welcome back.... nice to see you and Paris..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww! :wub: That second picture is way too cute! :wub: So expressive!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Her cut looks wonderfully even, and she just looks so clean! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great to see you again Betty, and Paris of course! Thanks for sharing your pictures!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: She is a doll. So pretty. Lovely long coat.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and see new pics of Miss Paris. I can't understand why you would love her so much -- could it be because she's ADORABLE!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, what a precious little girl, Ive been away too :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those photos of Paris are just beautiful! :wub: I'm always amazed how all you with the long hair on the faces keep the so clean and white!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Paris? Paris who? :smrofl: just kidding, of course we remember. you can never forget a cutie like paris :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Paris is beautiful


----------

